# Trinidad Y Cia Double Corona Cigar Review - Fine Smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Misha & raadman are right on target.Aged this value-bundle cigar for about 7 months and was blown away by the incredible taste.This cigar is a true...

Read the full review here: Trinidad Y Cia Double Corona Cigar Review - Fine Smoke!


----------

